# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Simp. costai

## turaco

This is my 2nd attempt, with our ever helpful & knowledgeable Jianyang giving me some info regarding this species habit & characteristic, I've did some changes to the hatching patterns. This is how I do it, resulting 4 fry & counting maybe :wink: : 
Aquarium water to peat containing eggs, 1/4 oxygen tablet, *leave container in fridge for half an hour*, remove & leave in room temperature. Healthy fry will emerge the following day, free swimming.
Change water & repeat. This is into my 3rd day. Was told the costai will hatch out over a period of wetting time(What we normally do to other eggs is anything more than 2 days we'll dry them up for next wetting right?).
Am very happy to get 4 fry now. Thanks to Ronnie for the paramicium. This guys are real tiny. Previous experience was such that the fry will hatch & die off, like a premature fry. Those eggs that have yet to eye-up will fungused away for no reason. Hope to raise this beautiful species to adulthood.

----------

